

Get Rid of the Bad Apples - kiyanforoughi
http://www.kiyanforoughi.com/post/1217558096/bad-apples

======
kls
We had a low level C programmer at one of the start-ups I worked at, He had
the most explosive temper I have ever seen. He would throw monitors across the
room. The next day they would have a new monitor for the guy.

They finally gave him an office figuring that would at least contain his
outburst to a room, but alas even an office could not contain him. He started
kicking the door open and chucking crap onto the wall outside his door.

Smashing crap up in his office and having a good go at it. Anyway, it was a
certainty, anyone that was put on his team had about a 3 week window before
they where out of the place. Better C programmers than he was came and went
because they would not let this guy go. I have pretty thick skin, so I just
found it amusing when he would go on his tirades and he and I got along pretty
well, but man if I had ran that company I would have fired him after the first
monitor flew. There is just no place in business for that kind of crap.

~~~
kiyanforoughi
"There is just no place in business for that kind of crap"

I completely agree!

